# Parts



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Is there a place that sells parts for boats that the company has gone out of businesss? Neighbor has a problem with the seal between the engine and the out drive. He just called me from work saying that the boat company was out of business nowl It is a twenty foot cuddy cabin.
Thank You

JohnC


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello John,*

It would help to know who the builder of your friends boat is. Brandywine Salvage use to sell used boat parts. Have him try Phips over in Deale or Bootie Collins. They may have a line on some older boat parts. Va has allot of older boatyards but I'll need a builder to point him in the right direction.

Hope this finds you doing well John. The best to you and yours this holiday season! .....Hat


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Budget boats*

They deal with alot of older stuff, they might be the ticket for finding a seal.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Finally got in touch with neighbor. He needs a gimbal bracket for a 20 foot regal cuddy cabin. Ithas a 4 cylinder mercury inboard/outboard setup.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Have you tried Budget Boats in Chesapeake va. ?

They can get anything under the sun for older boats.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Found the part and he is having someone install it for him. He is taking it to the boat house by Abners or the channel by the rod and reel. He was going to change it until he found out what was involved so he is having it done sometime next month. It is a nice boat and well taken care of. If it was a center console I wud try to talk him into selling it,


----------

